
“TTIP leak rebuts EU pledge to tackle climate change, say green activists” - chha
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/ttip-leak-rebuts-eu-climate-change-pledge/
======
chha
This just can't end up being a positive thing for Europe...

